# Removing Windows 8.1 Preview



## BilltheGun (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm having a problem with refreshing my Windows 8 laptop and removing Win 8.1. 

I've just installed it to try it out and I would be happy to keep it but it doesn't seem to be fully compatible with the display. Some desktops apps like Chrome and CCleaner are displayed with Blurry text and even some of the metro apps display with faded text, especially mail. 

I've tried to use the refresh feature but I'm worried about the warning that I will need to reinstall drivers for the touchpad, touch screen, display etc as I never had the disks for these. Will I just have to make a list of all of these drivers and install them manually?

Has anyone had success with this, or know of how to fix the display issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Uninstalling the preview isn't supported. However, it may be possible to restore your entire system to its factory condition.
> If your PC came with Windows 8 you may be able to restore it back to Windows 8 by using PC refresh. Your personal files won't be affected, but apps that did not come with the PC will need to be reinstalled and apps that you installed while using the preview may not be available through the Windows 8 Store. To find out more about using PC refresh, see Restore, refresh, or reset your PC.
> If you're running Windows XP, Windows Vista, or Windows 7, you can't uninstall the preview. To go back to your previous operating system, you'll need to reinstall it from the recovery or installation media that came with your PC (typically DVD media). If you don't have recovery media you might be able to create it before you update from a recovery partition on your PC using software provided by your PC manufacturer. Check the support section of your PC manufacturer's website for more info. After you install Windows 8.1 Preview you won't be able to use the recovery partition on your PC to go back to your previous version of Windows.
> 
> ...


----------

